# Spencer Hadley addresses prison inmates



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Most of you think I'm a troll just because I like to get a reaction out of someone or stir the pot a little, but this article is a good read. Spencer Hadley is a good kid. We all make mistakes.

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/college-football/news/20130925/spencer-hadley-byu/


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

It is good to see the man behind the mask sometimes, not to mention the mom and dad, etc. behind the man to help us understand the full effects of decisions. Was I the only one left wondering what they were doing at the Pen? Was this their hometown fireside or a scared straight episode?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Spreading the word?ray2:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Good read. Thanks for sharing it Coyoteslayer. 

The kid made a mistake. He is taking his medicine. I wish him nothing but success in all he does. 

Kids at both BYU and UofU make mistakes. I NEVER root against the kids. I am certainly glad that my life has not been under the microscope that college football players live today. College kids are just that - kids. I wish him well. 

Thanks again Slayer for sharing this. I know you like to stir the pot a bit, but from what I know of you, you may not like BYU, but you seem like a guy that wouldn't kick a guy when he's down. Maybe a team after losing four straight ;-), but not a kid that made a mistake. Good on ya.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

If you think about it, the Ewts are the ones who should be marching with torch and pitchfork here. All of the partiers know that the rule #1 is that what happens in Vegas stays in Vegas; no wonder the guy did it unanimously. This snitch will be lucky if they go with the simple snitches get stitches; he is likely to get some extremities removed. :mrgreen:


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Great read- hope nothing but the best for the kid- he stepped up like a man. Now I have another take on this- years ago myself and 3 other wrestlers from USU went to a theater ( a USU Play) that was in down town Logan- At the break we went out outside and one guy ran into the Owl bar and bought a can of Coors- he brought it out into the alley and the 3 of them split it. I didn't drink any but probably would have if it had not been a COORS. Well one of the Athletic trainers was down at the bar and he was known for his heavy drinking. He saw us and told Ladel Anderson who was the AD at the time. We all got called in and then let go- I was called back and told to use my influence to shape these guys up- yeah like the would have listened to a word I had to say and as if I didn't need it- but my point was- boy that guy and this " UTE" fan- they didn't have anything else better to do that go tell on someone- like the Tigers Woods and the ball moving- just bothers me when someone steps in like they are better morally than your are . He should not have been doing what he was doing- but that's his weight to carry- maybe Lucy can get a job with the NSA>


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I've read a lot about how BYU runs its program. It could have changed by now, but some of the stuff I read is that the football program is set up similar to how the LDS Church sets up the missionary program. Each player has a "companion" that is to help watch behavior and step up, remind, and stop the breaking of the Honor Code if possible. They also have the responsibility to report violations.

Some may see this as a tattle tell set-up but if you look at it from a perspective of running as clean as program as possible, keeping kids from making decisions that will sometimes land them in jail, and having a program with integrity, it is a good thing for college ball. 

I'm sure there are still situations that are not caught or reported, and there will always be kids who sneak around the rules, but for the most part, I think the honor code is good.

I like the fact that a couple of the high schools have started to make the athletes be accountable for their actions.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

They should be accountable- but this wasn't from the inside and this wasn't from a companion- sure looks like the reason wasn't because someone was concerned about what's best from the person. Of course everything isn't reported- I saw things go on after tournaments that BYU was in- certainly against the code- they were my competitors- didn't even have the thought go thru my mind that I could get rid of one by telling on him. That was between his head and what ever he deems important in his life. My goal was to be better at what we both do athletically.


----------

